# Win7 64-Bit Probleme mit Installation (MBR/EFI/GPT Problem)



## Pedro123 (15. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute, 

ich habe mir vor kurzem ein neues Mainboard (ASUS P6Z68-V) mit neuem Prozessor und RAM gekauft und eingebaut mit dem alten Stand meiner Festplatten.

Am Anfang hatte ich ein Bluescreen beim booten bis mir jemand sagte, dass ich im BIOS bei den SATA einstellungen von meiner Festplatte von "AHCI" auf "IDE" wechseln muss. Es ist noch auf IDE eingestellt.

Ich habe 2 Festplatten eine mit 1000 GB und eine mit 500 GB.
Bei der Festplatte mit 1000 GB habe ich eine Partition erstellt mit 70 GB ca. auf der ich Win7 installiert hatte.
Also insgesamt habe ich nun 3 Festplatten oder wie man das nennt.

Ich hatte heute vor die Partition mit Win7 zu formatieren und neu zu installieren. 

Als ich die Partition mit 70GB gelöscht hatte, was nichtmal eine Sekunde gedauert hat, und ich Win7 erneut darauf installieren wollte, stand unten im Fenster; Win7 lässt sich NICHT auf dieser Platte installieren, siehe Details. 

Dann habe ich auf Details geklickt und da stand :

Der ausgewählte Datenträger enthält eine MBR Partitionstabelle. Auf EFI Systemen kann Windows nur auf GPT Datenträger installiert werden. 

Win7 konnte ich ebenfalls nicht auf den anderen beiden Festplatten installieren da kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung 

Ich möchte allerdings nicht meine Festplatten löschen, weil da lebenswichtige Daten drauf sind. 
Ich habe ja schließlich noch meine freien 70BG auf der einen Partition.


Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. 
VIelen dank schonmal 
grüße Pedro




EDIT: Durch den Kauf des neuen Mainboards konnte ich mein altes DVD Laufwerk nicht mehr benutzen, da das Mainboard keinen IDE Anschluss. Jetzt habe ich temporär ein SATA Laufwerk angeschlossen. Vielleicht hat das etwas damit zu tun


----------



## Pedro123 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hat sich erledigt. 

Ich weiss zwar nicht warum, aber als ich es nochmla versucht habe ging es auf einmal. Ich konnte auf jedes Laufwerk Win7 installieren. 
Ich habe keine Einstellung verändert.

Sachen gibt es


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Oktober 2011)

Aber unbedingt wieder auf AHCI statt IDE Umstellen.


----------



## Pedro123 (19. Oktober 2011)

ich habe jetzt versucht auf AHCI umzustellen, aber dann kam wieder der bluescreen kurz nach dem win7 load bildschirm.

liegt das daran dass ich das jetzt erst 3 tage danach gemacht habe oder wäre es auch schon unmittelbar nach der win7 installation aufgetreten? 

ich glaube bevor ich win7 neu installieren wollte und es nicht klappte hatte ich es kurzzeitig auf AHCI um auszuprobieren ob ich dadurch win7 jetzt auf meine partition installieren kann.
es hatte nicht funktioniert, dann habe ich wieder auf IDE gestellt. 

1. 
wäre es besser wenn es AHCI wäre?

2. 
wie würde ich das dann überhaupt schaffen auf AHCI Win7 zu installieren, müsste ich dafür nicht zumindest eine festplatte komplett formatieren und ohne Partition haben?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Oktober 2011)

Gugge da:
Windows 7 Tipps - AHCI nachtrglich aktivieren


----------



## Pedro123 (19. Oktober 2011)

Danke


----------

